# Used golf clubs



## Tmacmillan (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi there I have recently bought a villa in Marbella and want to purchase 4 sets of decent golf clubs to leave here ..was wondering if anyone knows the best way to go about this ..thanks TIm. Handicaps range 8-16 ish ...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Tmacmillan said:


> Hi there I have recently bought a villa in Marbella and want to purchase 4 sets of decent golf clubs to leave here ..was wondering if anyone knows the best way to go about this ..thanks TIm. Handicaps range 8-16 ish ...


Really depends how much you want to spend. Courses will usually have a shop which might sell second-hand clubs.

I have a set or two for sale but I'm a long way from you.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

ebay.es/


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Tmacmillan said:


> Hi there I have recently bought a villa in Marbella and want to purchase 4 sets of decent golf clubs to leave here ..was wondering if anyone knows the best way to go about this ..thanks TIm. Handicaps range 8-16 ish ...


I think your issue will be the condition of secondhand clubs. There is a lot of rubbish in Spain which is no great surprise. And by the time you buy them and have them re-gripped (important in Marbella) not sure a bulk discount on four new sets may not be a better option. But as Snikpoh says the local course would be my first port of call as you'd be buying friends as well as clubs.

Just an aside but in that handicap range why would they not bring clubs with them? And what about lefties? And if you're leaving them unattended - security? 

But if I wanted to buy secondhand I'd go to 

http://www.segundamano.es/ 

or ebay.es/ 

Have had good stuff without hassle although that might be down to luck


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Tmacmillan said:


> Hi there I have recently bought a villa in Marbella and want to purchase 4 sets of decent golf clubs to leave here ..was wondering if anyone knows the best way to go about this ..thanks TIm. Handicaps range 8-16 ish ...


Sunshine golf Spain, golf store and golf products for sale - Sunshine Golf Spain

Sunshine Golf in La Cala.tel 952 494 Seem to have a great reputation and have been here a lot of years.Worth giving them a ring also they might know somebody who is selling a set.Hope you get sorted.Regards.SG.


----------



## Tmacmillan (Jul 12, 2015)

thanks for your help


----------



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

There's a new page that has just been started on Facebook called "Costa golf buddies (Costa del sol)" 

Might be useful to you.


----------



## Tmacmillan (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for that


----------

